
Healthy 33-yr-old man first to have confirmed reinfection with SARS-CoV-2 - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/08/first-confirmed-case-of-sars-cov-2-reinfection-reported-in-hong-kong/
======
djmips
I wonder what this result indicates with regard to tests. Will tests be able
to detect all the various strains of SARS-CoV-2?

